# clear enough to bottle?



## countrygirl (Aug 26, 2010)

i sweetened my skeeter pee tonight. i just felt like it was still a little cloudy?
how clear does it need to be to bottle?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2010)

It lookks pretty clear from this shot but by all means if you have any doubt give it more time. Do you have a filter? This is a good example of where a filter can come into good use and if on a budget the Vin Brite gravity filter works great. Its what I use when I do filter which isnt often. 




http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5292


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got one of those. It's nice to polish wines with but time is what is needed to get things really clear.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2010)

Time is usually the best but I finally bottled a peach wine that just didnt clear well after a year and against evrything I know instead of adding SuperKleer I tried to filter it with this and it came out crystal clear.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Rica, I backsweetend one of my wines last week. It was very clear two days later and I bottled it. Three days later as I was putting the bottles away I notice sediment in each bottle. I ended opening every bottle back up and dumping them back in the carboy. Plus this meant recleaning and delabeling 30 bottles. If I had only waited a few weeks. This won't happen again to me. 
By the way this is just between us as I do not want Tom to know about this.
3 P's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 26, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Rica, I backsweetend one of my wines last week. It was very clear two days later and I bottled it. Three days later as I was putting the bottles away I notice sediment in each bottle. I ended opening every bottle back up and dumping them back in the carboy. Plus this meant recleaning and delabeling 30 bottles. If I had only waited a few weeks. This won't happen again to me.
> By the way this is just between us as I do not want Tom to know about this.
> 3 P's!!!!!!!!!!!



Yup - my apple spice is clearing very nicely - i haven't even used super kleer yet - but it looks crystal clear. Did a racking last week - today i noticed a dusting on the bottom of the carboy.

Dan is right the 3 P's definitely apply here.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 27, 2010)

If it were mine and I were thirsty, I'd bottle it. I doubt there are any negative flavors contained in that little bit of haze. If it were something you were going to submit for judging, then more time would be in order.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If it were mine and I were thirsty, I'd bottle it. I doubt there are any negative flavors contained in that little bit of haze. If it were something you were going to submit for judging, then more time would be in order.



no judging, just drinking
(and giving as gifts)


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks good to me, you could always five it another 2 weeks and go from there.


----------



## Mud (Aug 27, 2010)

If you're gifting it's probably getting judged. <winks>


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mud said:


> If you're gifting it's probably getting judged. <winks>



I agree - if it were just for your own consumption - bottle and drink away. If you are giving it away - you don't want to give bottles with sediment at the bottom IMO.

But if that is alright with you - to each their own


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> no judging, just drinking
> (and giving as gifts)



are you sure?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hIcKkKID8k[/ame]


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Mud said:


> If you're gifting it's probably getting judged. <winks>



i'll find out monday, lol. i gave one bottle to a friend whose been dying to try this "skeeter pee stuff". if i could just get some little bottles, lol, but i think i'll just put it in a wine bottle. i'm sure when it's opened, it's not going to last long anyway


----------



## mxsteve625 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like the Judge had a few!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> Looks like the Judge had a few!!!



oh, my, now we're all telling our ages, lol lol
think i'll bottle today


----------

